# Best rice for jambalaya?



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

Plain long grain or converted long grain?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never Converted rice. Just the plain old (agnostic) rice.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Agreed.

I can't stand perverted -- I mean converted -- rice.


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

If you can get it in your neck of the woods try some Ellis Stansel "popcorn" rice. It's a Louisiana grown and processed rice in Gueydan. It's the best white rice I've ever had. It's also the only rice we use with our entrées that we sell. Here is the website link. You can order online as well.

Gourmet Rice Louisiana Rice Popcorn Rice Ellis Stansel Gourmet Rice

Enjoy,

Bill


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I just made Jambalaya last night. MMMM!! :lips: 
The only rice I had on hand was Jasmine rice.. Believe it or not it worked just fine!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

What an interesting rice link Bill! Doesn't look like they ship anywhere but the US tho.. Bummer! I'd really like to give that one a go!

And what a trusting company in this day and age! Sending the product first, and then getting payment?! Amazing!!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Always a happy surprise, isn't it Joyful.

But sometimes there are people who still believe their word is their bond. When the gambling boat up in Debuque, Iowa, was built---a 5-million dollar project---it was all done on a handshake.

Kind of restores one's faith.


----------



## entropy (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Beat me to the punch.....if it wasn't Uncle Ben's then Stansils.....


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Joyfull...check your private message box.

dan


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Yeah! Popcorn rice is the best-the fragrance of basmati and the toothiness of arborio in a long grain form.
How I wish I could find it here in the northeast 

I also like the Lundberg product line of rices--good quality and quite a few organics too.


----------

